
Square announces permanent work-from-home policy - caution
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/18/21261798/square-employees-work-from-home-remote-premanent-policy-ceo
======
umeshunni
Not surprising given that they share a CEO with Twitter who also announced the
same last week.

------
spikefromspace
I always have the same questions now when I hear this policy: (1) Do they
intend to adjust compensation based on where you work from? (2) Do they expect
employees (squares) to show up to an office every quarter/year/etc.?

~~~
jjeaff
If they were adjusting salary based on where you are living, I think I'd be
getting a mailbox service or a good friend in either NYC or SF and live
somewhere low cost.

~~~
spikefromspace
Exactly! Why would a company do these adjustments when its easy enough to
game? Or will there be other checks to keep people honest?

Or, with the additional state taxes (pay in CA and pay where you actually
live) not anyways worth the drop in salary?

~~~
jjeaff
Depends. You could probably file in CA and show your proof that you actually
live and pay taxes in another state without anything getting back to your
employer. Also, due to the progressive taxes in states like CA, you can
actually end up paying less taxes on lower incomes.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
They need to define the boundaries. Is it just taxing? Some places have
uniform taxes over the whole state basically (Washington state, except for B&O
taxes). People already lived 30 or 40 miles away from Seattle and faced long
daily commutes. They were working in the office. Now they work from home,
would that be different for facebook? What if I have a vacation home that I'm
living in for a month or a rental or whatever. Does that change anything about
a companies wfh?

I don't have to change anything about taxes or drivers license or domicile and
I can stay in my theoretical second house for a long time in wa state, 400
miles away. Probably fb would say that's not living in seattle. What if I
commuted to a shared aprt in seattle for 3 days a week, is that living there?

------
randtrain34
I wonder if any other companies will follow suit.

------
schoolornot
How interesting that they refer to their employees as Squares.

~~~
yumraj
Perhaps Sir Dorsey considers them his _squires_

BTW, does Twitter calls its employees _twits_?

~~~
rezashirazian
They are tweeps

